

How to protect a company from employees. - juanefren

I am starting (together with a friend) a company in Mexico, we have been developing a web application by 1 year. We want to hire one or two programmers right now,  What recommendations do you have to protect our application ?
======
knieveltech
Treat your people well and make sure you've got solid non-disclosure language
in your NDA. Given how easy it is to duplicate a web app overall, what else
can you do?

------
juanefren
By the way our business model is Saas.

